# a word on hot glue



## FurSchum (Apr 7, 2015)

I was wondering about something.?
When watching youtube videos about people making fursuits, it always looks like when they glue something together it sticks after mere seconds. I bought a hot glue gun and tried to do the same, guess what happened? It didn't stick easily at all! And when I release a bit too soon and the glued parts come apart from each other it is even harder to make it stick together again.
So...
am I doing something wrong? Is there a trick to it? Are the videos sped up like you wouldn't believe? Am I using a wrong type of glue?

Enlighten me on your experiences, please


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 7, 2015)

Mhhh. Sure if its hot glue?
Maybe its two component glue. (Psst... Its better at all  )


----------



## TatzelThess (Apr 7, 2015)

If you're using the high-temp hot glue it takes longer to set up than the low-temp and it can melt things.  That might be it?  You may wanna check and see if your hot glue gun is high or low temp.


----------



## Bir (Apr 7, 2015)

I had the same issue until I found out that low temp sets faster than high temp. Learned that like, last week. xD


----------



## FurSchum (Apr 8, 2015)

I had a high-temp gun appareantly. It didn'ty melt my foam, but I think the problem might have been that the glue flows too much, causing it to flow in to the foam, so there was not enough covering the top to glue both sides together.
After work today I went and got a low temp gun. The glue does set faster (not as fast as I've seen in the videos, but a lot faster than before)
The one thing however that I noticed and really amazed me, is the feeling of the glue. When I glue with the high temp gun I can feel the hardened glue when I bend the foam, but the glue I did with the low temp gun is a lot softer and bends better.


----------



## tikakizaki (Apr 8, 2015)

Word to the wise ... be careful with any hot glue gun ... i have laid a large piece of freshly glued foam across my fingers ... hurt soooo much ... and now i got huge scars on top of my hand ... so not pretty ...


----------



## FurSchum (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the warning, tikakizaki.
I believe you when you say it hurts. I've had some drops on my fingers tips, but I'm used to working with my hands so that was ok. But I think on the back of your hand it must hurt like hell.
I like your avatar by the way, your own work?


----------



## FlatteringReFURral12 (Mar 25, 2016)

I would recommend avoiding actually handling a glue gun, because it can be very dangerous.  But I understand that sometimes you don't have a hands-free option available.  But like tikakizaki said, just be so, so careful.


----------



## Willow (Mar 25, 2016)

yeah high temp glue will soak into foam quicker and not bind as well because you're essentially melting it further. low temp glue is softer because the glue is only melted enough so it'll be sticky but it's still relatively solid


FlatteringReFURral12 said:


> I would recommend avoiding actually handling a glue gun, because it can be very dangerous.  But I understand that sometimes you don't have a hands-free option available.  But like tikakizaki said, just be so, so careful.


you just have to pay attention to what you're doing and you're less likely to get burned


----------



## ijoe (Mar 25, 2016)

FlatteringReFURral12 said:
			
		

> I would recommend avoiding actually handling a glue gun, because it can be very dangerous.  But I understand that sometimes you don't have a hands-free option available.  But like tikakizaki said, just be so, so careful.



I see the spammers are still finding a way through.
(link removed, reported)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 25, 2016)

I've got two Glue Guns;
An AdTech 2 Temp I bought at Walmart which looks and feels like a good quality glue gun and is even capable of short-term wireless operation, but it tends to drool (glue will continue to come out of the gun after the trigger is released), which wastes glue.
I also have a Surebonder dual-temperature glue gun that looks and feels like a Chinese-manufactured piece of crap and takes a good while to heat up fully, but works like a charm and it comes with a separate stand.


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

Whatever you do don't eat it...


----------

